# Remote on Masterbuilt 40" smoker



## herbmmm (May 1, 2012)

Just found out that the 40" Masterbuilt Smoker/Glass window in door at Sam's Club does not come with a remote control.  I am wondering how important those of you that have one find this Accessory?


----------



## bigfish98 (May 1, 2012)

I bought mine at sams club last October and it has a remote.  Not sure what you have been looking at, but the website for sams shows the remote on top of the smoker on the left side.  http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971


----------



## herbmmm (May 1, 2012)

Your right but when I called Masterbuilt about the Model number shown they said that model didn't include a remote!  Go figure.

Thanks


----------



## bigfish98 (May 1, 2012)

Actually, I am more surprised you got through to Masterbuilt!  I would just check your local Sam's and see if it shows one on the box.  I'm pretty sure it has a big picture of it on the side if I remember correctly from mine. 

Bigfish


----------



## smokinhusker (May 1, 2012)

I got mine at Sam's a couple years ago and it had the remote, and looked at another one on Saturday there and it had the remote.


----------



## tromaron (May 1, 2012)

Yeah mine from Sams had the remote last year.  Either way, I almost never use the remote.  I use a Maverick thermometer & the only thing the mes remote comes in handy for is occasionally bumping the temp up or down a bit.  But that's so rare that I need to do it, that it's not a hassle at all to walk out & do it myself.  The Maverick lets me keep track of everything I need to from my couch.


----------



## greenrn (May 1, 2012)

I bought a 40 MES at Sam's in April 2012 and it has a remote.


----------



## frosty (May 1, 2012)

greenrn said:


> I bought a 40 MES at Sam's in April 2012 and it has a remote.


Ditto.


----------



## biteme7951 (May 1, 2012)

My sam's club unit came with a remote, which I used at first but haven't in quite a while. In fact, last weekend my wife gave me a new hutch to set the smoker on in the garage ( I set it next to an open window with an exhaust fan so I don't have to go outside) Anyway the new hutch is taller than the old crate I had it setting on, and now I need a step stool to turn it on and off. I made the comment to the wife that was the only thing I disliked about the hutch to which she replied "didn't it come with a remote?"  DOH!!!!   I guess I will start using it again.

Barry.


----------



## mrspike (May 1, 2012)

I just bought mine a couple months ago, it came with one... what does the box say?  The ones at my Sam's mentions the new wheels and remote.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 1, 2012)

Got mine last November from Sam's and it came with a remote.

My biggest criticism of the MES is that the electronics are not designed as well as they might be.  You cannot read the internal temp without turning the unit on so that the heating element comes on.  That creates real problems trying to cold smoke.  The ON/OFF button on the remote can be too easily tapped turning the unit off.  I've done this my accident several times.  After about 6 months, I now sync the remote when I turn the unit on and very carefully bring it in the house and set it on the table by my chair where IT CANNOT BE BUMPED.

There are several really good threads here on MES mods that are helpful.  Search for posts by DaveOmak and MES.

hth


----------



## bigfish98 (May 2, 2012)

I cold smoke in mine by turning the unit on but not setting the temp.  This allows you to check the internal temp using the meat probe.  Has worked for me when I cold smoke my bacon. 

Bigfish


rabbithutch said:


> Got mine last November from Sam's and it came with a remote.
> My biggest criticism of the MES is that the electronics are not designed as well as they might be. You cannot read the internal temp without turning the unit on so that the heating element comes on. That creates real problems trying to cold smoke. The ON/OFF button on the remote can be too easily tapped turning the unit off. I've done this my accident several times. After about 6 months, I now sync the remote when I turn the unit on and very carefully bring it in the house and set it on the table by my chair where IT CANNOT BE BUMPED.
> There are several really good threads here on MES mods that are helpful. Search for posts by DaveOmak and MES.
> hth


----------

